# 2nd tri is where my journey ends...



## Pink_Sparkle

And a new one begins.

Ive not been on lately as my baby boy came 1 week ago! I was exactly 23 weeks pregnant. My rescue cervical stitch burst after getting it at 20 weeks pregnant. 

Thankfully Ashton came into the world fighting, weighing 1lb 40z - he was crying and very feisty! I cant believe he is one week old today and doing better than expected in NICU. I hope and pray that he makes it....he has a long journey ahead of him but we have faith and cling to hope for our little miracle. 

Since Ashton's 17 week early arrival he has become very popular so ive set up a facebook page called AJ's Journey so friends, family and well wishers can keep up with his progress and see his pics.

A couple of days ago me and his daddy got to hold him for the first time, change his nappy and give him a kiss - it was the most amazing feeling ever!! 

Im sorry if this isnt the right place for this post but I wanted to let you know how things have take a dramatic turn for us xx
 



Attached Files:







mummysfirsthold.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 208


----------



## babyface15

good luck to you and baby Ashton hun.xxx


----------



## sixzigma

aww he looks so so so very cute .... in my thoughts hun ... keep us updated tc of urselvs and the LO


----------



## karenh24

hey Pink ashton is amazing and doing so well!! look forward to your updates and gives hope to the rest of us x


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck to you and keep fighting baby Ashton. My sons friend was born at 24 weeks and you would never guess now at 8 years old. I pray you get to say the same about your little boy.


----------



## Sannie87

Oh hun words fail me right now, he is beautiful. :hugs:
Will keep you, baby Ashton and ur family in my prayers

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh hun, what a little fighter! Welcome to the world Ashton, stay strong! Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## juhnayrae

Congratulations on the arrival of your sweet Ashton! He is your miracle boy  my thoughts and prayers will be with him, I hope he continues to grow and get stronger in the NICU and beyond! 

Give him lots of kisses :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Thinking of you hun hes cute.:hugs:


----------



## MrsH1980

Wow! Sending lots lot love and positive vibes to your beautiful baby boy and his brave parents xxx


----------



## _Lexi_

Congratulations!! He's gorgeous. I hope the journey isn't too hard on you all. I couldn't find the Facebook group. Are you able to add a link at all? x


----------



## kirstybumx3

he is so lovely! I hope he continues to do well! xxxx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

https://m.facebook.com/#!/AJsJourney2204?__user=1818095690

Thanks everyone - let me know if this works. Xx


----------



## littleone2010

Congratulations!! He is absolutely precious! What a fighter, I'd love to follow his journey xxx


----------



## lewood88

congratulations on the safe arrival of baby aston im sending all my love your way hes so beautiful and precious :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## CastawayBride

Congratulations on your little fighter! I will look forward to updates on Facebook! Bless you and your family!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Wishing you so much luck and hoping for all the joy in the world to come your way xxxx


----------



## Lizbet12

Amazing! Ashton looks so big for having been born at 23wks....

Positive thoughts to your little family that Ashton grows healthier and stronger with each day.

And remember to take care of yourself while all this is going on the biggest asset to Ashton in his daily struggle will be a happy and healthy Mummy.

xx


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations! Keep fighting Ashton!!! Xx


----------



## fayefirth

Congratulations on the birth of baby Ashton! He sounds like a little fighter all ready! Hoping he continues to get stronger each day! Xx


----------



## bornfree78

Congrats on beautiful baby boy, Ashton! He looks like a real fighter! God bless him with good health and lots of happiness always.


----------



## Leanne27

Congratulations, what a beautiful baby boy! Good luck to you all, here's hopeful he gets stronger and stronger everyday and is home safe and sound in the not too distant future. xxxx


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Oh wow, congrats x wishing u all the luck in the world he is lovely xx


----------



## JessyG

Congrats chick. He is beautiful! I wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## AP

Looks like hes a tough wee cookie :) Ive liked your page. Hand on in there, theres loads of us in the premature babies section that'll help ya :hugs:


----------



## MommaJJ

Sending well wishes to your beautiful boy x


----------



## Mummy Bean

what an amazing wee fighter...you must be soo proud.


----------



## Cala

He's gotta be a fighter! :thumbup: Sending you lots of love.... congratulations!!


----------



## butterfly5

Wow he is gorgeous well done u!!! Xxx praying he keeps strong x


----------



## babydevil1989

hes cute, keep us updated :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you everyone. I literally cant stop gushing about him! We are so blessed to have this little miracle...he amazes us everyday with his fight and determination. We also believe he has a very special guardian angel helping him on his journey - his big sister Freya who went to heaven 8 months ago xx


----------



## meeky81

Massive congratulations - he is absolutely adorable x Sending all my love and well wishes your way x


----------



## kaleirafinn

Congratulations :) What a gorgeous little boy.


----------



## HHenderson

Crying, only because he is healthy and happy! What a great story thank you for sharing. He is a true blessing, :hugs:


----------



## PrincessJJ

This post brought tears to my eyes, Ashton is an absolutely beautiful little fighter and I wish you both all the best :) xxxxxx


----------



## embeth

What a perfect little man! Sounds like he is a real tough cookie aswell!!i'm sure time will fly and you'll have a happy and healthy little boy running around! :) congratulations xxxx


----------



## kaylamariee

He is beautiful <3
Will keep you and baby ashton in my prayers x


----------



## GemmaG

Congratulations he is such a handsome little man...... Such wonderdul news that he is doing so well!! Keeping you all in my prayers x


----------



## Nela

Oh wow, what a drastic turn! Glad to hear he is doing well. I would love to follow you guys on Facebook but I am not finding his page? I clicked the link earlier in the thread but it didn't work... Sending you lots of love and hugs! :hugs:


----------



## tmd22

He's beautiful! You and your family are in my prayers!!!!


----------



## Swanny

Oh my goodness!! What a miracle. Wishing you all lots of strength and best wishes.

Congratulations

x


----------



## d_b

Congratulations!! He looks great!


----------



## Sarahdisco

Oh my gosh he's... GORGEOUS!!!!!

Congratulations on giving birth to your little fighter - he really is lovely. I hope he continues to do well and you get him home soon. 

Take Care chick xxx


----------



## susan_1981

OMG, what a little fighter! I can't believe how perfect he looks for being born so early! I remember reading what happened to you before with your last baby. I'm so glad that your baby is fighting hard and I hope he makes a full recovery. I was watching One Born Every Minute (one of the old re-runs) a while ago and a lady had her twins at about 23 weeks. One sadly didn't make it but the other made a full recovery. I'm sure this will be the same for your little boy. Massive congratulations xx


----------



## Jenna1985

Pink_Sparkle said:


> And a new one begins.
> 
> Ive not been on lately as my baby boy came 1 week ago! I was exactly 23 weeks pregnant. My rescue cervical stitch burst after getting it at 20 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Thankfully Ashton came into the world fighting, weighing 1lb 40z - he was crying and very feisty! I cant believe he is one week old today and doing better than expected in NICU. I hope and pray that he makes it....he has a long journey ahead of him but we have faith and cling to hope for our little miracle.
> 
> Since Ashton's 17 week early arrival he has become very popular so ive set up a facebook page called AJ's Journey so friends, family and well wishers can keep up with his progress and see his pics.
> 
> A couple of days ago me and his daddy got to hold him for the first time, change his nappy and give him a kiss - it was the most amazing feeling ever!!
> 
> Im sorry if this isnt the right place for this post but I wanted to let you know how things have take a dramatic turn for us xx

Congratulations on your little miracle and I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## piscean

Congratulations on your little bundle of joy. He is truly a fighter.


----------



## craftymama

Oh hes beautiful!! Thoughts and prayers coming your way, he looks wonderful!


----------



## Ali33

What a beautiful miracle! I am going to pray for you and baby Ashton every day. I joined the FB page and can't wait to follow his journey!


----------



## suffolksazzle

OMG what a true little miracle! He is TOTALLY gorgeous! How amazing. Hope your all doing well x


----------



## hokiemom

Welcome to the world Ashton :) What an amazing fighter you all have. I'll be praying that he continues to get stronger everyday!


----------



## Mjane84

Hugs and prayers for that beautiful little boy!!! He is a miracle, and what a little fighter. I too think he has a pretty special guardian angel.


----------



## NinaAutumn

Just burst into tears seeing this. What a beautiful little fighter! Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## kezzaside

I can't find the Facebook page. Hope he makes a full recovery xxxx


----------



## J22

He's adorable! What a little fighter he is. Sending you all big hugs xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Proserpina

Congratulations! I know that survival rates at 23 weeks are not great and I think it is a miracle that he is here and fighting. Best of luck to you and to him. Wishing you both a happy and healthy life together.


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

Also attempted to find the facebook page... would love to follow his progress.. good luck, he is incredible!


----------



## SisterRose

Wow. He's gorgeous. So glad that everything seems to be going well, and wishing you all the best for the future :hugs: x


----------



## Breezybaby80

All my positive thoughts for baby Ashton and ur family, he looks quite big! I will follow his journey on Fb xx


----------



## Loobylola

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your little one! Keep us updated on his progress. Hes lovely x


----------



## jocelynmarie

Oh my goodness!! Congratulations and best wishes that he grows big and strong and is home with you before you know it!


----------



## wang

wow i will keep your little man in my prayers, what a miracle he is already!


----------



## Pinkflower83

Prayers being sent.


----------



## October2013

Wow, this is amazing. That's one strong little person. 
Thinking of you and AJ.


----------



## makemeamammy

Good luck to you and your precious little baby! Xxx


----------



## NewAtThis13

Congratulations, he is beautiful! Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way :)


----------



## butterflywolf

OMG!!! Congrats and what a little cutie! Looks like a strong fighter that he does! Keeping him in my thoughts as well as you.


----------



## bella21

liked your Facebook page!!! praying for ashton and your family! what a cutie!!!


----------



## Duejan2012

OMGG!!!!!! CONGRATS on becoming a mommy! Even if its earlier then expected he looks soo GOOD! I will pray for you that he continues doing soo well and keep us updated on progress!!!!


----------



## kaykay

Congratulations, Ashton is gorgeous. Hope and prey he will continue too make good progress. My sister was born 4 years ago at week 24 and she has no health problems whatsover. Keep fighting Ashton and get home too Mummy and Daddy soon xxx


----------



## bekkie

Keeping you all in my thoughts! :hugs: Welcome to the world baby Ashton, keep fighting little man!

If someone could post the link that would be appreciated - I can't find it and the one posted earlier isn't working for me <3


----------



## louise1302

Congratulations on the birth of beautiful Ashton xx


----------



## 9jawife

Aww, congrats and I'm glad he is doing well. I will keep him in my prayers for sure.


----------



## peanutmomma

Hi Little Ashton. You look like a fighter and you are oh, so cute too. Pink good luck to you and I am glad your LO is doing great.:hugs::kiss::baby:
You are in my thoughts and prayers. Ok I have to tell you again, he is soo cute


----------



## KAMW

aww congrats, thoughts are with you and your little fighter

Good luck xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Congrats on your little fighter! I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers!:hugs:


----------



## Sephie

Congratulations on Ashton!! Keep fighting, little man!! All our prayers for you all xxx


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations what a beautiful boy, sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## exoticsiren

Congrats and prayers for ashton!!! Godbless


----------



## bella21

bekkie said:


> Keeping you all in my thoughts! :hugs: Welcome to the world baby Ashton, keep fighting little man!
> 
> If someone could post the link that would be appreciated - I can't find it and the one posted earlier isn't working for me <3

https://www.facebook.com/AJsJourney2204

hope this works!!


----------



## Mrsmac02

What a beautiful little boy! Congratulations! I'll say a little prayer, although it sounds like he's a fighter and doing awesome! Xx


----------



## Sweetkat

He is gorgeous. Best of luck with everything :)


----------



## jess_1984

Congratulations :) he is beautiful. Good luck with everything, he sounds like a tough little cookie xxxx


----------



## iluvmyfamily

God bless I pray that he will make it! He seems SO strong!


----------



## vic161209

:hugs: beautiful son congratz. :flower:


----------



## skyesmom

Congrats!! you guys are so amazing, inspiring and brave!! and he's a little fighter indeed! wishing all the best to all of you!


----------



## Wriggley

wow he is gorgeous and what a little fighter! best wishes to you!


----------



## Aimee4311

Prayers for your family and little Ashton! I'm following the journey on Facebook! :hugs:


----------



## Smanderson

Congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous boy! Great news you were able to have a cuddle and i will be thinking of you and baby Ashton and will say a little prayer for him xxx


----------



## greenbeans12

He is an absolute angel. My prayers and thoughts are with you. He is such a strong little guy already. :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

What a little fighter you have there and a gorgeous one at that


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations, wishing your family well x


----------



## honey08

congrats, hope everything is guna be fine, hes such a cutie ! x


----------



## Missy86

Congrats, keep fighting LO


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations, Ashton is gorgeous. What a fighter. 

I've liked your FB page, and look forward to seeing more updates on your beautiful little man :) x


----------



## sandilion

I looked up your page and "liked" it.

I have tears in my eyes.. my LO was born at 32 weeks and that was scary enough... i can't even begin to imagine what you are going through, what a hell of a roller coaster it must be.

You sound very strong, and it sounds like he takes after ya!

All will be fine love. Thinking of you and your family. <3

Edit: Oh and he is absolutely gorgeous. :hugs:


----------

